# Tmac in Houston?



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Numerous sports talk shows have said that Tmac wants out of Orlando. He has four teams he would like to go to Phoenix, L.A, San Antonio and Houston. The question is How many players do you want? I would give them steve, cuttino, Mo Taylor and maybe nachbar. 

What would combination of players would you give up to get Tmac?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

i think any team that gets him will have to give up alot to get him.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Steve, Cuttino, Taylor and Nachbar? **** no.

If he could be had without giving Francis or Ming I'm all for it...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Tracy McGrady is not coming to Houston. What can we possibly offer Orlando, they don't want Francis or Mobley (we've all seen what those two have done in the past 5 years) and we don't have enough young talent besides Nachbar to really interest them.

McGrady is a top 5 player, the Magic just need to add a couple pieces around him and they will be fine.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I would trade Steve Francis and some fillers for T-Mac. There's no way that the Francis is better than T-Mac.

Tracy McGrady - 28 pts, 34% 3pt, 6 rebs, 5 asts, 1.4 stls

Steve Francis - 16.6 pts, 29% 3pt 5.5 rebs, 6 asts, 1.8 stls

Then I would sign a free agent point guard like Brent Barry to play in the backcourt with Mobley. Barry would be able to do a better job delivering the ball to Yao than Francis has been doing. The Magic would do this trade because they would get a star to replace T-Mac, who might leave in the free agency after next season. 

*Houston Rockets*
PG - Brent Barry / Mark Jackson
SG - Cuttino Mobley / Bostjan Nochbar
SF - Tracy McGrady / Jim Jackson
PF - Maurice Taylor / Weatherspoon
C - Yao Ming / Kelvin Cato

*Orlando Magic*
PG - Steve Francis / Tyron Lue
SG - Deshawn Stevenson / Keith Bogans
SF - Drew Gooden / Pat Garrity
PF - Juwan Howard / Steven Hunter
C - Emeka Okafor / Zaza Pachulia / Andrew DeClerq


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> I would trade Steve Francis and *some filler* for T-Mac. There's no way that the Francis is better than T-Mac.


So the fillers make up for the difference?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Skip i like your thinking. Brent barry back in houston that has roger clemons written all over it. except he is not the same calibur player as the rocket but the roots are there.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

The Spurs, Suns AND Lakers can make better offers than the Rockets can. If Tmac leaves Orlando, he will most likely be heading to Phoenix. San Antonio is the second most likely place for him to go and then LA and then Houston. Don't waste your time dreaming about Tmac in a Rockets uni.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac and Yao can be the next big thing in the NBA, but then again look what happened to T-Mac and Hill... Hill went down, and the Magic are still suffering 'til this day. I'm not saying T-Mac is injury prone, but I am saying that anything can happen, and we can't give up too much for one player and hope he'll be the answer to everything. Giving away 3 of our core players and a young talent for T-Mac can pretty much demolish our team for yrs to come - we'll be tied with 2 big long term salaries, and it's not like we've been producing any young players lately. 
Just look what happened to our investment in Eddie Griffin - we thought we'd get a star for 3 role players, our star becomes a bust, and 2 of 3 role players are starters for last yr's Eastern Conference champions, and RJ's playing in the Olympics. So yah, no T-Mac if it means giving up too much...


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

I honestly don't know how I'd feel about T-mac coming here.

First, while McGrady would bring one heckuva scoring punch, major athleticism, good defense, and a top-5 player, it would take too much to get it, and I don't mean just in terms of players.
We want Yao to be the center of the offense, right? Bringing in a 28 ppg scorer WILL NOT make that happen. If we want Yao to be the future of this team, we need to start buliding this team around him.

Yes, having a major superstar on the Rockets would be great for the team right now; it would be great for Rockets management (in terms of ticket sales, jersey sales, marketability, etc)--but it would not be best for the team's future.

Maybe if we traded for T-mac for now, then did a sign-and-trade once hix free agency hit, we'd be able to bring in someone to take all the pressure off of Yao during his developmental time, then let Yao take over when he's ready, we might get the best of both worlds.

But who knows. This situation could be great or a disaster. Guess we'll see.

(Wishful thinking: Maybe T-mac will play the point for us.  20ppg, 10apg, 5rpg. Or something like that.)


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

keiran i think your wrong saying that tmac would hinder yaos development. he is a SG there suppost to shoot. you trade mobley and steve francis away and then you have tmac and another SG you will probably end up with only a few more shots taken, but with more points scored.

if yao ming is good enough he will get all the shots he wants. they will just be taken away from other players not tmac. that will leave the other players to focus on the other parts of the game anyways, like defense. which is what jvs likes. (kind of like the jordan bulls, or shaq lakers)

you pretty much always need 2 really good players to win a ring. unless for example the pistons with thomas, or last years spurs with duncan.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Steve, Cuttino, Taylor and Nachbar? **** no.
> 
> If he could be had without giving Francis or Ming I'm all for it...


:laugh: Yeah right.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Yeah right.


:sigh: It was a joke


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> :sigh: It was a joke


You wouldn't give up Francis, Mobley, Taylor and Nachbar though?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> You wouldn't give up Francis, Mobley, Taylor and Nachbar though?


No. Tell me who else would be halfway decent on the team in the next 3 years? Mobley and Taylor are really good role players and I think Nachbar can be a nice player in the next few years...I like McGrady but I think that would hurt the team more than help it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

T-Mac could only come to LA if Kobe left in FA and the Lakers' cap was low enough for them to offer him the max in 2005.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I want Tmac in a Suns Jersey with Amare and JJ.

I wouldnt like him in the Houston jersey because he will do what Franchise does, but worse. You guys want Yao to be the focal point of your team right. If so, then dont get Tmac - focous on a player such as Brent Barry, Trade for a player such as Earl Watson or JWilliams


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

No J willams
Jason Williams yes
White Chocolate!!!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hoopsworld offered the opinion that Van Gundy wouldn't want a "quitter" like T-Mac.

For what its worth:

Link


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i've been thinking about it and i would like to see tmac in houston if the price isn't too much. if francis, jackson, and piatkowski could get him, i would do it in a second. but if we have to gut the team, then i'm not really interested.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Well looking back at this...

EVEN THE GREAT MRC DOUBTED CD!! :O

ahh the memories.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Tracy McGrady is not coming to Houston. What can we possibly offer Orlando, they don't want Francis or Mobley (we've all seen what those two have done in the past 5 years) and we don't have enough young talent besides Nachbar to really interest them.
> 
> McGrady is a top 5 player, the Magic just need to add a couple pieces around him and they will be fine.


If we ever win a championship, you can bet I will fly down to Florida and personally give Weisbrod a nice, big hug.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i rember when his was a big deal and my ears were glued to sports radio 610 and my eyes on the enternet/sc


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> T-Mac could only come to LA if Kobe left in FA and the Lakers' cap was low enough for them to offer him the max in 2005.



Too bad because McGrady never wanted to go to LA, he smashed those rumors during the offseason


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Why are we discussing this still?


----------

